# What went wrong?



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Yep, we got whipped out of the gym yesterday, so instead of trying to say "We still did better than the Lakers....or....It's a proven fact that our two wins were more convincing", let's look at what went wrong. 



First off, Duncan and Parker were non-contributors. Parker you could expect, but Tim Duncan? Come on man, this isn't the time to play a horrible game as the leader of a championship caliber team. It's not soley his fault by any means, but he should feel very disappointed with his performance. As far as Tony Parker....it's about time. The guy has played out of his mind lately, and we all knew/know he can't play like that every night. However, there are other ways to contribute than just scoring, and he didn't do anything to help us out. 


Second, the Lakers wanted that game more, simple as that. They had something to prove, and they kicked our ***. You can't expect to win playing in that kind of manner, especially against a team like LA. If we play with that kind of intensity again, you can expect the same damn results, because we will get laughed out of town until Thursday. 


Third, where are our role-players? Has Hedo even played in this series? Where is "Big Shot" Rob at? Rasho anybody? Manu had a few good games, and we can count on him to produce, but guys like Hedo and Rasho can't get caught up in what they are playing for. The Lakers collapsed in the paint because they wanted guys like Hedo and Rasho to shoot, and it worked. We can't be too dependent on Tony Parker, because he is still young, and he can't carry a team at this level night-in night-out.




I'm pissed at our effort. The Lakers played great, but we wouldn't have won anyways even if they played average. People seem to believe that the Lakers still have a "higher ceiling" than the Spurs, but that doesn't mean a damn thing. You don't win based on your "ceiling"; You win by going out and playing the game. And speaking of playing the game, we better play some ball come next game because I don't like this series being evened up, even if game 5 is in SA. Win this game, and we can feel a little comfortable. Lose this game, and I'm going to start worrying about our chances.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

everything went wrong! yes the lakers did play very well... but i mean the spurs had so many turnovers and missed open shots. 



> First off, Duncan and Parker were non-contributors. Parker you could expect, but Tim Duncan? Come on man, this isn't the time to play a horrible game as the leader of a championship caliber team. It's not soley his fault by any means, but he should feel very disappointed with his performance. As far as Tony Parker....it's about time. The guy has played out of his mind lately, and we all knew/know he can't play like that every night. However, there are other ways to contribute than just scoring, and he didn't do anything to help us out.


yea i completely agree, out of all people Duncan? it looks like he didn't even want to play....both duncan and parker got triple team everytime they went into the paint, but when they kick out where are the shooters? they were throwing bricks! 

i know that the spurs loss 'cuz they sucked, but no calls went to spurs way what so ever, like they were getting beat up and no calls! the first real ft the spurs attempted was like half way to the third...the first four fts were technical freethrows...


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>XxMia_9xX</b>!
> i know that the spurs loss 'cuz they sucked, but no calls went to spurs way what so ever, like they were getting beat up and no calls! the first real ft the spurs attempted was like half way to the third...the first four fts were technical freethrows...


Yeah i'm the type of person that does not blame my teams losses on the refs unless it's really obvious. But the officiating was horrible for this game and we were like when will the spurs get a call to get to the free throw line.

BUT they would have lost it anyway the way they were playing. It was not going to be a sweep anyway and I look at this as a blessing in disguise. Because the Spurs were riding a 17 game winning streak and probably felt a little invincibility in them and this blowout knocks them back to earth .

The spurs will come out to prove something and be the agressor for game 4. The Lakers will be playing at home so they will have alot of intensity automatically from the tip but its up to the Spurs this time to match it. In game 3 they didnt. In game 4 i think they will.Spurs fan should not panic.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Nothing was going for Tim. That kept on feeding the ball and he would either miss the shot or get a turnover. The whole game the Lakers out hustled them and play with more passion. In the second half there was a sequence where SA got the ball and had two or three opportunities to make wide open three point baskets. The ball went in and out of the hoop. I don't see this happening in game 4.


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starks</b>!
> Nothing was going for Tim. That kept on feeding the ball and he would either miss the shot or get a turnover. The whole game the Lakers out hustled them and play with more passion. In the second half there was a sequence where SA got the ball and had two or three opportunities to make wide open three point baskets. The ball went in and out of the hoop. I don't see this happening in game 4.


Yep, I agree with u Starks. Everything went worng for us and correct to them, but it will not happen again in the 4th game.


----------



## zoltan! (Apr 28, 2004)

call me crazy, but i had a dream, and i told me that we will win by no more than five, with the score being in the 90's (yes yes im a nutcase )


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

I believe that the Lakers defence had a lot to do with Parker and Duncan having trouble scoring. Game 4 should be great and if the Lakers win it will make the series very interesting.


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

Well, the way the NBA seems to work is to give a popular team (positively or negatively popular) like the Lakers an opportunity to get back in a series when they are down. I think the tone set in the first few minutes of the game by the officials sent the message that the game was going to be nearly impossible for the Spurs to win.

If it was that obvious for us at home to see, I'm sure the Spurs felt the same way. The NBA got what they wanted on Sunday. Lets hope both teams will be allowed to play equally aggressively the rest of the series and playoffs.


----------



## zoltan! (Apr 28, 2004)

i think this will go just like last years series ; spurs will win the next 2 games  but last nights game was painful to watch


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

spurs in 7
lakers really impressed me. if we dont get duncan more touches then we will lose this series.


----------

